# The one that got away.



## Southwest Fisher (May 14, 2004)

Nick, you should like this story. The pics alone are amazing, hope to hear more about Dottie.

http://sports.espn.go.com/outdoors/fish ... d=tab7pos2


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

Yup, I've followed this one closely. When she was caught with the foul-hook a couple years ago, weighing over 25#, I made mention of it in one of my lectures when I was teaching at VCSU and put it into my presentation for the day.

She was an impressive fish, gorging herself on stocked trout in a little California water-supply lake. The record will fall, and right soon is my guess. Technology is not only making big fish easier to catch, but also allows us to make them bigger as well!


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Honestly kind of a sad story. I am sure it was a pleasure catching her and probably great to be able to know her fate.


----------



## Southwest Fisher (May 14, 2004)

Thats were I felt that the one guy whom had caught her in the past was being honest, he really didn't want some tourist catching her, keeping or killing her in the process, and claiming perhaps the holy grail of fishing records. He was glad to know that she had gone naturally (as far as we can ascertain), and I bet it was a weight off of his shoulders. Bittersweet, but a relief nonetheless.


----------

